# Backup Solution



## thedeadghost (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Everybody,
Our organisation has about 200 employee. We are in a need of a urgent backup solution for all the users. All the data is stored in a folder in each users computer. Each user has approx 100 mb of data to be backedup everyday. Currently we are using Cobian ( Freeware ).
Please suggest a economical solution. Can we use the free windows backup tool ? Are tapes really required ?

Please help.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd redirect each user's my documents to a fileserver using GPO. if you need it to be free you could just use the built in backup to disk.


----------



## thedeadghost (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion sir. What are my option if I am to consider some professional solution ( like acronis or netapps ). Can you please guide me on how to set it up ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

First of all, we might wonder what Cobian is lacking in features that you want. That would help us recommend something.

How complete do you want the backups to be? Just those folders or their entire systems? Etc.


----------



## thedeadghost (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for your reply everybody..Cobian has started creating problems recently. Its not able to backup for all users correctly ( I am not sure why ! ) 
Just the folders will be enough since all users have been instructed to save their daily production work to d:\my documents only.

please suggest.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

JaBack is a much-used solution. Since it runs a system service, it runs whether people are logged in or not. You can schedule most anything with it. But there are certainly a number a very good, free ways to do this.

Free backup applications:

FreeFileSync (Free, open-source folder comparison and synchronization utility)
Karen's Replicator
Cobian backup
SyncBack
DeltaCopy (Works like Vista's file transfer and only copies changed bytes so whole file not copied.)
Allway Sync
VersionBackup
JaBack
WinBackup


----------



## thedeadghost (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion everybody.


----------



## thedeadghost (Nov 23, 2006)

Any ideas on what would be my expenses if we decided to impliment veritas and perform backup on tapes ?


----------



## sysctls (Jan 7, 2010)

We use Backup Exec by Symantec here where I work. The tapes are expensive, but we've been using them for going on 2 years, we just switch the tape out every monday, does a full backup on monday night, and then differential backups every day. 

I would however move all the profiles to a central storage place, make things easier overall.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There are offsite online backup services like Mozy. The backup is encrypted and the pro service is sarbanes oxley compliant. I like to use this in addition to a standard backup to tape or drive. Just remember that if it is your sole backup then you have to wait for the whole thing to download before you are up and running again.


----------



## OmarSoudani (Jan 17, 2010)

How much your company is willing to spend for the backup solution? Maybe the answer will give us more options to share.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A company with 200 employees needs a server solution for file storage. You'll find out how much the solution will cost as you move through your project plan where you lay out the requirements and get quotes for equipment. This is not a small project. Are you familiar with this company's needs? Are you working with a project team or other technical resources?


----------



## OmarSoudani (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello, 
Yes, I'm familiar with this stuff, as all my experience is in backup companies. 
Well, 

1) File server as a backup destination. 
2) Another File server to replicate the backup. 

If you want to control the backup job for the 200 users, you'll have to go with enterprise backup solutions, which doens't exist! Having an administrative control panel to set a backup job for 200 users from your machine is a little bit complicated scenario at the time being. 

If you are willing to do this on your own, any backup solution will be helpfull, and you can use a free solution if you don't want to pay so much. 

However, you have to keep in mind that if you want to take an image for the 200 user, you can't 100% rely on free solutions. 

You may need another utility if you want to backup opened and locked files over network. Most of the backup programs are integrated with VSS (Volume Shadow Copy Service) which allows you to backup open files "only" locally.


----------

